# DIY Ring-Flash with build imgs and sample shots...



## lextalionis (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I came across this link in the Lighting forum: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8472611@N04/sets/72157603816045949/ So I decided to make my own. I didn't follow his instructions to the "T" but the result is just about the same. Diagram and BOM here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8472611@N04/2232236900/sizes/o/in/set-72157603816045949/

Sorry about the volume of images, but it should help explain the "cause and effect".





































All the samples below were taken with the ring flash and it was my first time using the ring-flash.































Conclusion:
Well, it's not for every situation, but it's certainly a good piece of equipment to have in your lighting arsenal. With this ring flash I found that I can certainly shoot f/10+ at 1/200th+ most of the time...ambient BG exposure is somewhat difficult.

-Roy


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 19, 2008)

And it doubles as an ultra portable beauty dish as well.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like you did a nice job on it.  The results are great, and it doesn't look like a duct tape contraption.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 19, 2008)

that thing looks legit! Great shots too


----------



## Heck (Jun 19, 2008)

8/10 Good job.


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 19, 2008)

The results are excellent, well done!


----------



## Ben-71 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice!  and nice pics!

I'd try blocking some of the light  at the bottom of the ring, maybe
extending up to one side, to about 3 or 6 o'clock.
The less even lighting may make some of the details 'jump out'
more.​​


----------



## lextalionis (Jun 19, 2008)

Ben-71 said:


> Nice!  and nice pics!​
> 
> I'd try blocking some of the light  at the bottom of the ring, maybe
> extending up to one side, to about 3 or 6 o'clock.
> ...


 
Yep, my exact thoughts too.  I can't move the flash position, but I intend to layer an additional piece of diffuser material near the bottom.  It does produce flatter exposures, but that's a ring light for ya...just good to have in your lighting stuff.

Thanks all for the comments.

Roy


----------



## Ben-71 (Jun 19, 2008)

[lextalionis]
Yep, my exact thoughts too. I can't move the flash position, 
but I intend to layer an additional piece of diffuser material 
near the bottom. It does produce flatter exposures, but that's 
a ring light for ya...just good to have in your lighting stuff.​I'd also try completely blocking some of the light with a piece of 
black paper.
Yes, that's a ring light, but it can be improved for some uses.
(Just like eliminating light in a light box.)


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 19, 2008)

Good job!  But how did you get those images with the lens cap on? OK, sorry for the lame joke - you still did a good job tho!


_"Damn, you remind me of me!" 
- John Wyane_ (True Grit)


----------



## lextalionis (Jun 19, 2008)

Funny, yea too bad my prop photographer didn't mention to me that my lens cap was on.  Thanks all for the comments.

-Roy


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank *YOU* for sharing!

I'd like to see a DYI on a smaller one too some day.  The larger the ring the flatter the lighting - as in your dragonfly, or the further the subject distance needs to be. Compensation with available light of course helps but I like working about 15cm to 30cm (about one foot or less) away in most cases.

What were your distances when you shot those?  It's in the file header of the image right?


----------



## lextalionis (Jun 19, 2008)

I used my Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro lens and most shots were a little less than 1:1 mag so about one foot or a little more...any closer and the light shade gets in the way.  The only exception was the dragonfly...that was near 1:1.

-Roy


----------



## lextalionis (Jun 20, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> And it doubles as an ultra portable beauty dish as well.


 
Yep,

First test on the wife...she would kill me if she knew her picture was on a photo forum, esp. with no makeup 






-Roy


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Joves (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice McGuyver job. I love improvised stuff myself. Ah your wife doesnt need make up either.


----------



## Markw (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there an aproximate cost for this off the top of your head?

Mark


----------



## AmericanJesus (Aug 25, 2008)

What lens did oyu use for those samples?


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 25, 2008)

lextalionis said:


> I used my Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro lens and most shots were a little less than 1:1 mag so about one foot or a little more...any closer and the light shade gets in the way.  The only exception was the dragonfly...that was near 1:1.
> 
> -Roy



...


----------

